# Halloween Art Contest



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
betta-adventures.com is holding a Halloween art contest! This will be a great opportunity for all you artists on here to show off your talent. A summary of the rules are as follows:


You may enter 2 photos into the contest
You may enter a Halloween themed drawing of your fish
You may enter a photoshopped (or edit in an editing program) your fish wearing a costume
You may enter an edited photo of your fish in a Halloween themed scene
Can be any fish, freshwater or saltwater
Deadline is October 14th 11:59:59 pm Mountain Time
For full rules and instructions on how to enter please visit this page 
http://www.betta-adventures.com/halloween-contest.html

You can also see what entries have already been received,
http://www.betta-adventures.com/halloween-entries.html


Please read the full rules and follow the instructions at the bottom of the page to enter your art piece. Please do not enter by replying to this thread with your art piece. 
Please keep in mind that this contest is sponsored by betta-adventures.com and is in no way affiliated with bettafish.com . You will be taken to a different website (betta-adventures.com) where the forum rules do not apply. If you have any questions about the contest please visit Betta-adventures.com contact page at http://www.betta-adventures.com/contact-us.html

Permission to post by Sakura8


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i've gotta enter


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

You should! The more the merrier!


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopefully we get more as the week progresses


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I believe I might enter this....


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I entered mine


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

By the way, it was extended to Friday!


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

rubinthebetta, you really should!


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

voting time!


----------

